# The Minotaurs



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Okey, who are these guys? I have been hearing alot about them yet I don't know jack about them!

Someone please enlighten me!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Link

They're also found in the space marine codex, and have a high reliance on librarians. Also they have a high influx of neophytes as their training is very rigorous and scouts often see front line action (have to be possessed by a daemon and overcome it as part of training).


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you kindly Spanner! I gift thou with rep for your help.:good:

Edit: These guys seem like dicks, even by Imperial standards...


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Spanner you're getting two different chapters mixed up. That link does quite well in outlining the Minotours. It's a collation of information found in White Dwarf and Imperial Armour 10. 



spanner94ezekiel said:


> They're also found in the space marine codex, and have a high reliance on librarians. Also they have a high influx of neophytes as their training is very rigorous and scouts often see front line action (have to be possessed by a daemon and overcome it as part of training).


This though is what the Exorcists do, not the Minotaurs. They're the pseudo Grey Knights who posses their initiates as part of their training regime.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Okey, then are the Minotaurs just the Spartans of 40k then?


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

They certainly have an "ancient Greek" feel to them, so far as their look/designs go. Their names are a different matter altogether, though, and their overall theme doesn't have much to do with Spartans. They seem more like the unquestioning shock troops of the High Lords.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm eyeing off the new FW Minotaur as a Vulkan H'stan for my Salamanders


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

They're basically a very brutal force that eschews ranged fire for close bloody combat. They are reputed to have close ties to the High 
Lords themselves and have been used to censure if not eradicate several wayward chapters. 

Also they are the chapter that my Legion of Brass force turned traitor from.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry, my mistake. I wasn't sure about it, but it seemed to make sense at the time :fool:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I read somewhere their geneseed is based on Imperial Fists with alterations due to the cursed founding, not entirely sure that's right though.


----------



## COMPNOR (Apr 21, 2010)

There possibly two Chapters with that name. The first was associated with the Cursed founding. it disappeared for like a thousand years, and then reappeared. So whether it's the same Chapter, different Chapters, who knows.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

The story featured in Forgeworld's "Imperial Armour" books heavily implies they are one and the same Chapter.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Actually it heavily implies that they are wildly different but are purported to be the same. GW is never overly subtle with their hints. Look at the Blood Ravens FFS.


----------



## Sturmovic (Jun 18, 2011)

The Badab War book hints that they're actually a replacement chapter that got snuck in as a replacement for a Cursed Founding one.
Also, anyone trying to research them gets assassinated.

I think they're basically an RPG chapter, with lotsa conspiracies flying around them.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hm, what do you mean RPG chapter?


----------



## Sturmovic (Jun 18, 2011)

Thebluemage2 said:


> Hm, what do you mean RPG chapter?


They seem to be integrated into the regular government of the Imperium in a different way to the others, which are either completely independant or involve themselves only with the Inquisition or Mechanicus (Exorcists, GK, Deathwatch, Iron Hands, Sons of Medusa).

In short, the Minotaurs are the chapter I'd expect to encounter in a Hive City conspiracy/power struggle. See what they did to the poor sod trying to investigate them.

Inb4 someone says "they only work for the High Lords".


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

So from what I have gathered, they are the Lord of Terra's version of the Death-watch.

By that I mean they are the personal "enforcers" in the universe.

Am I right so far, or do I have to do some more studying?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I think I read somewhere their geneseed is based on Imperial Fists with alterations due to the cursed founding, not entirely sure that's right though.


I think that's the Characadonodonodos. Or however it's spelled!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Minotaurs are a descendant of the Cursed Founding (21st) but I couldn't find anything in IA 10 suggesting they were of Imperial Fist stock.

The Carcharodons are, potentially, a much older Chapter which some indicators point towards being of Raven Guard stock.


----------



## oiad (Feb 10, 2011)

Thebluemage2 said:


> So from what I have gathered, they are the Lord of Terra's version of the Death-watch.
> 
> By that I mean they are the personal "enforcers" in the universe.
> 
> Am I right so far, or do I have to do some more studying?


Well, they're not like the Deathwatch chapter in the sense of the notorious for taking on other chapter's marines in secondment and hunting aliens.

Here's another link to a page about the Minotaurs. If you can, try get a hold of IA10, which will provided you with much more detail about their chapter.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

DeathKlokk said:


> I think that's the Characadonodonodos. Or however it's spelled!


It's spelled S-H-A-R-K :biggrin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The Space Sharks were meant to have hallmarks of Raven Guard I thought.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> The Space Sharks were meant to have hallmarks of Raven Guard I thought.


 Ahem...


Baron Spikey said:


> The Carcharodons are, potentially, a much older Chapter which some indicators point towards being of Raven Guard stock.


:taunt:


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

The ones from Fist geneseed in IA 10 are the Executioners. I knew I'd read that somewhere...

In IA 10 it classifies all the Minotaurs origins as classified or unknown.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hm, First the Blood Ravens and now this!

The Inqusition sure does love burning records, don't they?


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

Blue, you forgot about the Soul Drinkers.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Huh, Soul Drinkers suffer from lack-of-history syndrome as well? 










Thank you kindly sir!


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

Their geneseed origin is in question from history and more recently the inquisition did declare them Tratoris Exterminatius and burned all their records they could get a hold of.


----------



## Sturmovic (Jun 18, 2011)

Wait a second, I thought the Soul Drinkers were confirmed Imperial Fist geneseed. Which is why the Imperial Fists get sent to apprehend them.


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

Sturmovic said:


> Wait a second, I thought the Soul Drinkers were confirmed Imperial Fist geneseed. Which is why the Imperial Fists get sent to apprehend them.


Although I haven't read Phalanx yet I believe it is mentioned somewhere on these boards that it is revealed they are not of IF genestock.


----------



## Sturmovic (Jun 18, 2011)

gridge said:


> Although I haven't read Phalanx yet I believe it is mentioned somewhere on these boards that it is revealed they are not of IF genestock.


But the whole reason they go rogue is because Dorn's spear gets stolen from them!

Plus, I'm pretty sure the IF captain (or was it Crimson Fist?) says "the blood of Dorn has been corrupted" when presented with evidence that the Soul Drinkers Assault Sergeant (the one with the blade hands) turns to Chaos.

I haven't read the later books, but the first one is very clear about their lineage.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

gridge said:


> Although I haven't read Phalanx yet I believe it is mentioned somewhere on these boards that it is revealed they are not of IF genestock.




That's the crux of one of the story's major twists. Sadly, no real explanation is offered (that I recall, anyways).


----------



## TOM/emperor mankind (Apr 5, 2012)

ther the new space woleves:biggrin:


----------

